# Halloween 2016 video!!



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

This is my 2016 home haunt I live in a condo this was inside my unit has little space to work with but I think it turned out awesome, really creepy I made some props others I bought throughout the years! Video isn't the best quality it looked 100X better in person had some props outside and downstairs in the lobby too! I made the bride the pneumatic zombie in coffin, the reaper was a store bought lunging reaper I took off the mask and replaced it with a midnight studios nate zombie mask. also made the fat clown and pennywise, and the nun that's the creepy old lady with the black shawl over her head!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!! You know how to haunt a condo. Quite a collection of great props. Especially like the clown picture that drops to reveal a creepy clown


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

thank you yeah that prop scared everyone they didn't know it was an animatronic they thought it was just a painting lol!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I love your haunt. I know how hard it is to haunt smaller spaces, so you did an amazing job. 

You have a great collection of props. I'm especially jealous of your Lullabye prop. I wanted that one really badly, but I was already too over my budget last year to get one. I did eventually pick up a cheaper (but not as cool) knockoff of that prop called Moldy Mommy after Halloween. You have some amazing stuff for your guests to see!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought for a minute the barking dog was a prop - had to go back and look a second time

Very nicely set up. It would be a great setting for a Twilight Zone episode where the hero (or heroine) wakes up in a haunted prop shop and has to deal with a lot of creepy creatures.


----------



## ferguc (Apr 13, 2012)

AWESOME!!! by the way, where did u get the black dressed woman that extends out from? what is the name? thanks!


----------

